# Magic Knot problem..



## bookbuch (Apr 10, 2013)

I do not know what I´m doing wrong, I just knitted a sweater using "Magic Knot" - doing exactly as shown on youtube.. but the knots opens up!! - I`ve used the technic before without any troubles, can it be due to the yarn Im using ? "Super wash wool"


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

You must be doing something wrong with it on this occasion. Whatever yarn is used it has never failed with me. There have been times if I have not used it for a while when I have realised that I have not done it correctly, and had to re-do. That is why, before cutting I always give it a really good tug, just to make sure that I completed it correctly. I never cut until that check has been done.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the magic knot without any problems. it might just be the order of your tying the knot


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

bookbuch said:


> I do not know what I´m doing wrong, I just knitted a sweater using "Magic Knot" - doing exactly as shown on youtube.. but the knots opens up!! - I`ve used the technic before without any troubles, can it be due to the yarn Im using ? "Super wash wool"


I have never heard of Magic Knot. Sounds interesting. Would you give me a link please?


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Mum7 said:


> I have never heard of Magic Knot. Sounds interesting. Would you give me a link please?


If you do a search above it has been discussed on many many occasions and the links will be there


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love Magic Knot but I always have to look it up before I do it to get the steps in the right order. When I don't look it up first and try to just do it (as I did last week when I was trying to show a friend how awesome it is) it never works!


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

I was tickled when I learned to do magic knot. Many weeks later I went to do it again and it didn't work. I pulled it up on U tube and sure enough I was knotting it incorrectly. I had forgotten.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I read some place that magic knot can not be used on wool.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I think I read some place that magic knot can not be used on wool.


I can only reply that I have used it on every type of yarn....no problem so far


----------



## bookbuch (Apr 10, 2013)

here`s the link





And its So great (when I do it the correct way... )


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

uyateed said:


> I was tickled when I learned to do magic knot. Many weeks later I went to do it again and it didn't work. I pulled it up on U tube and sure enough I was knotting it incorrectly. I had forgotten.


I've never had any problems with magic knot and have used it on all different kinds of yarn. Here is a one page guide to doing magic knot that a KPer posted a while back.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I had trouble only once with magic knot on Martha Stewart Craft extra soft yarn. It just kept slipping loose. That yarn is wool and acrylic blend.


----------



## bookbuch (Apr 10, 2013)

that sketch is just what I needed - thank you


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

bookbuch said:


> that sketch is just what I needed - thank you


Yes, this is perfect; thank you!!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I had seen this before but had forgoten, as I found that simply tying a tight reef knot - left over right and under then right over left and under - gave the same result and was equally unseen. (Girl guides will recognise this lol) The ends left are then worked through the stitches at the back


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

I've used it with every kind of yarn and no problems. Make sure you are pulling tight to close it up well.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

bookbuch said:


> I do not know what I´m doing wrong, I just knitted a sweater using "Magic Knot" - doing exactly as shown on youtube.. but the knots opens up!! - I`ve used the technic before without any troubles, can it be due to the yarn Im using ? "Super wash wool"


My husband assures me that this is a fishing knot and if it works with fishing line it should work with anything. I'd recheck your technique because I got a little blasé about it myself and it failed but I admit it was my own doing.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the diagram, that's a handy reference to keep.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love this magic loop!!! But when in doubt as to how to do it, I refer back to link. Works pretty good. And I will agree that some yarns are easier to do this with than others.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

pamfm said:


> Thanks for the diagram, that's a handy reference to keep.


DITTO!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I found a great tutorial for this. I have never heard of this technique before. I love it!!! 

pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

I just copied and pasted that on my desktop...thanks alot


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pic bbarker. Printed and going in my knitting resource binder.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I am the same way, have to look it up every time.
Candy


Alto53 said:


> I love Magic Knot but I always have to look it up before I do it to get the steps in the right order. When I don't look it up first and try to just do it (as I did last week when I was trying to show a friend how awesome it is) it never works!


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

Me too. No problems so far.


----------



## maystamps (Dec 6, 2011)

I just recently had a problem with the Magic Knot. Using Patons Angora Bamboo. After making the knot as usual and knitting for several more rows found the knot had come loose. Had long enough ends that I could just tie a hard knot. will deal with the loose ends later.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Joyp, I really appreciated your husband's comment. I need to fix my garden wind chimes (heavy pipes held with fishing line) and didn't tie the line right. Fishing line and Magic Knot - that'll do the trick. Thanks...

As for yarn, magic knot works nicely (if I check with the video first) and the knot is really small and hides well.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

It's also important to do the "stress test" after tying. I failed to do that with my bamboo shawl and ended up ripping back when the knot failed. Second time was a charm.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

judyr said:


> I love this magic loop!!! But when in doubt as to how to do it, I refer back to link. Works pretty good. And I will agree that some yarns are easier to do this with than others.


Are we talking about the Magic Loop or the Magic Knot ? I started the answers posted for the Knot !!!

Either way they are both good


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for reposting the graphic. I can print and keep handy so if I need a refresher when I don't have access to you tube.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the magic knot . your are probably not tightenting the knot hard enough. It works for me.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

When I do the magic knot...which has never failed except when I did it incorrectly... I make sure one knot is a regular knot but on the second strand of yarn one should be making a slip knot. Then tighten it up and gave a good tug.... It should hold wonderfully...


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

One of my magic knots flipped out one of its ends in the middle of the back of my sweater. Bummer.


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

I just always remember Under Under Over as the order for tying the knots when you have the ends lined up side by side. That always works for me.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

bookbuch said:


> I do not know what I´m doing wrong, I just knitted a sweater using "Magic Knot" - doing exactly as shown on youtube.. but the knots opens up!! - I`ve used the technic before without any troubles, can it be due to the yarn Im using ? "Super wash wool"


When does the knot open up?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always found 2 things: 1) If I do it wrong it doesn't slide together, 2) When I give it a GOOD tug it comes apart if it has been done wrong.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

- left over right and under then right over left and under - gave the same result and was equally unseen. (Girl guides will recognise this lol)

LOL So it's not only me who thought this ......
Saw this knot a few weeks ago, and recently had something to knit from a cone, wool mix is all I could discover, well the yarn broke at every wind change I think, and with no warning , so I rewound it using this knot and hey presto I finished the garment no problem . This knot is a LIFESAVER !!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Alto53 said:


> I love Magic Knot but I always have to look it up before I do it to get the steps in the right order. When I don't look it up first and try to just do it (as I did last week when I was trying to show a friend how awesome it is) it never works!


I personally have to sit right next to the video and do it WITH the video every single time! You would think I would have learned by now, but still need that prompt to do it correctly.


----------



## PJC (Apr 19, 2013)

Haven't tied this yet myself but this diagram is most helpful - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

bookbuch said:


> I do not know what I´m doing wrong, I just knitted a sweater using "Magic Knot" - doing exactly as shown on youtube.. but the knots opens up!! - I`ve used the technic before without any troubles, can it be due to the yarn Im using ? "Super wash wool"


This is the reason I don't use it anymore.. I used it often and then one day noticed a hole.. and it was the knot it came undone.. I was able to fix the problem but its pretty scary... I need something a bit more fail proof.. so I now do the braided join I know it won't come undone... I realized that I must of done it wrong but when you pull real tight and it stays put then how else would I know??? until I find a hole that is...  I actually had one come undone while I was knitting the next row I saw it right before my eyes... that was pretty upsetting... so I won't be taking those chances again.. its not worth it.. I can't guarantee I will get my knot correct each time..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> I've always found 2 things: 1) If I do it wrong it doesn't slide together, 2) When I give it a GOOD tug it comes apart if it has been done wrong.


not in my case... my knot slipped together nicely... and when I tugged hard it stayed.. I clipped the ends and gave another tug.. it stayed and it still failed... why take that chance???


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

The only time I had trouble with the magic knot I was using a wool superwash....I went back and looked at the video, practiced on waste yarn....it still failed on the superwash....still not sure why....while there are many places I would not use this knot I love it on linen scarves...
julie


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

I've always been hesitant to try this. I have worried that the knot will come out when the item is laundered. Has anyone had trouble with this in the past?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Kholderby said:


> I've always been hesitant to try this. I have worried that the knot will come out when the item is laundered. Has anyone had trouble with this in the past?


I haven't had any trouble with this and figure that if it doesn't come apart when you "yank" on it to test it, it shouldn't come free ever.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I, too, always use the Magic Knot when joining any type of yarn, be it wool, or acrylic or any other ..... just do it using the utube videos...do it step by step....it always works, and then pull it tight.
I love using it.
Anna


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

I need something a bit more fail proof.. so I now do the braided join I know it won't come undone..

never heard of the Braided Join, are instructions available anywhere please ?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Go to YOUTUBE and magic knot.
It is all I use now. It took some practice to get it right. Bit so far no issues coming untied. And NO ends to weave in.
I am sure the Boy Scouts know about this, but the never shared with us knitters.
Linda


Mum7 said:


> I have never heard of Magic Knot. Sounds interesting. Would you give me a link please?


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

BBarker,
Thanks so much for putting the illustration in your note. I have now copied it and put in the front of my "knitting tips" folder. Happy spring everyone.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Found Braided knot , then read of Russian knot so went to look at them both..I am VERY Impressed.
A few days ago a friend told me she knows all she needs to know about knitting etc LOL well this is where she learns 3 new things , I told her we are NEVER too old to learn and this proves it. I am 66 and have been knitting since I was 5 and today I learned 2 more new things. I LOVE This Forum !


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

works good for me. always tug hard on it several times before and after cutting the loose ends,


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

bookbuch said:


> that sketch is just what I needed - thank you


Thank you for the sketch, I've printed it out to keep in my knitting basket.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The magic knot and I are not friends. Sometimes I can get it to behave and most times it does not. I know I am doing something wrong and I think if I have to go and look it up each time maybe it isn't for me. Now the weaver's knot I can remember and use it.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the diagram. I use the magic knot all the time, but have to go back to the utube to make sure its right...this I will print out and have handy.

Thanks again


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

So we have , Braided, Magic , Russian and now Weavers knot LOL I'm gonna run out of space in my Bookmarks at this rate.
All VERY Useful to know. Thanks everyone.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

They never taught this one in Girl Scouts! But I love it - makes many things possible. Check the video again.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I think I read some place that magic knot can not be used on wool.


It works quite well with wool. In fact, I've used it with all kinds of fibers and not have a problem. The only time it hasn't held was when I did it incorrectly.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Magic Knot, AKA "Butchers' Knot"


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Ha... You can blame it on the yarn, if you want to!
You must be placing the yarn under when it should be over, or over when it should be under...some such silly thing....practice with some old strands of yarn, until it is embedded in your memory. That's what I have to do...else, it's gone next time I need it! It works if you work it! Keep at it! Knit on!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Joyp said:


> My husband assures me that this is a fishing knot and if it works with fishing line it should work with anything. I'd recheck your technique because I got a little blasé about it myself and it failed but I admit it was my own doing.


Absolutely!


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I use it all the time andit is wonderful to join. I lay the two ends with the "end" at opposite position. Then I have a little saying I use. "Taking the end of one..... Over, under two, through the loop and pull tight. Do the same with the second end and then slip them together and snip the ends off. Hope it works for you


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

normamckone said:


> I use it all the time andit is wonderful to join. I lay the two ends with the "end" at opposite position. Then I have a little saying I use. "Taking the end of one..... Over, under two, through the loop and pull tight. Do the same with the second end and then slip them together and snip the ends off. Hope it works for you


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh thanks for the photo...i have had to look it up several times!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Roe said:


> I use the magic knot without any problems. it might just be the order of your tying the knot


I agree that it's an error in the tying of the knot; that is very easy to do, so get out your diagram and follow it step by step. It's one of those things that I don't do often enough to get firmly fixed in my mind due to the fact that I also use other joins at times.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I think I read some place that magic knot can not be used on wool.


I've never seen that; I do it a lot depending on the weight of the wool.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mum7 said:


> Thanks for the link. I had seen this before but had forgoten, as I found that simply tying a tight reef knot - left over right and under then right over left and under - gave the same result and was equally unseen. (Girl guides will recognise this lol) The ends left are then worked through the stitches at the back


Magic knot has no ends to be woven in; ends are cut off at the knot.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> works good for me. always tug hard on it several times before and after cutting the loose ends,


I always pull mine as hard as I am able and I've never had a problem UNLESS I made it incorrectly, in which case I simply remake it with a little more attention.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Learning lots of new stuff. Never heard of manic knot before. Thanks much.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Meant to say magic.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Mum7. yes ,when you don't cut off the ends a regular knot will work. I never thought of weaving in the ends before. I never have that long of ends. lol
Sue


----------



## KERT (Dec 10, 2012)

Mum7 said:


> Thanks for the link. I had seen this before but had forgoten, as I found that simply tying a tight reef knot - left over right and under then right over left and under - gave the same result and was equally unseen. (Girl guides will recognise this lol) The ends left are then worked through the stitches at the back


And my Girl Scouts say they will never find a use for all the knots I teach them. SoI tell they they also won't find a use for the Math and English they learn...hahaha!!! (They know better than to take me seriously all the time)Hopefully they will remember when the time comes-I did!!


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you so much, I learn some thing new today, it is really
magic knot.
Deena


----------



## Molly1KitKat2 (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the magic knot except on silk yarn. Guess silk is just too slippery! (I too watch the video ea time so I can be sure I'm doing it correctly) :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for the link and sketch!!!! I tried it once but know I have forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use Magic Knot a lot. However, I also use Braided Join (also available on youtube), when I don't want any knot that could irritate... as in socks, sweaters, etc.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

yes i do to but I like better the toe up since is in one piece and no sewing .


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I find the it is the "easy looking" things that give me the most problems in my knitting. I have bookmarked the Magic Knot YouTube video because I know that I am going to need the refresher course every time I use it. Maybe I need to learn and practice like the Boy Scouts learn their knots. My husband who thinks he knows every knot worth knowing needs to learn this one. ( Old truckers learned knots before they had bungee cords and other tie-downs. Don't give up! You can do this!


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for such a clear diagram. I was going to draw it out but now I don't have to...Thanks again...


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you, thank your, thank you, bbarker39, for the drawing. I can go at my own pace to make the magic knot. The video just goes too fast for me and I get all bollixed up. I copied it, printed it out and successfully did the join 1-2-6 (faster than 1-2-3). Ya just gotta love KP and its knowledgeable members.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

This is great! This couldn't be used if joining a new color though, right? Just thinking it would be hard to gage to make it come out at the end or beginning of a row?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes you can, First knit to the exact place where you want the knot to be. Now undo a few stitches {{mark the spot where you want the knot (I use a pen) }}and then you can fiddle with the magic knot to get it into the exact place you want. I would practice on scrap yarn first. I mastered this pretty quickly. Just have to think and then do.
Linda


joy ann said:


> This is great! This couldn't be used if joining a new color though, right? Just thinking it would be hard to gage to make it come out at the end or beginning of a row?


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You are very welcome.}It takes a little practice, But it can be done. You slide the first knot to the marked spot, then tie the second knot and slide right up to it.

Linda


joy ann said:


> thank you!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Best thing there is

Here you can see it very clear

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-nq_7EXTWHE&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-nq_7EXTWHE

I have put the link on my home screen on the iPad, so I'll have it when needed


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a pdf with screen shots from a uTube video on how to tie the magic knot to join yarns.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

ksfsimkins I bet your husband already knows this knot. Maybe not to pullthe two knots together and cut the ends, but the rest of it is just a square knot. Which I never could do until now, with the magic knot. But I know he knows the square knot. My Dad was a trucker too and would make fun of my brothers when they didn't know a certain knot in Boy Scouts. LOL 
Sue


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

I too have had knots come undone on my projects and so have abandons using them anymore. It could have been the yarn; it was alpaca. Can't trust it now.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I had 3 or 4 come undone just today. I was using Red Heart Soft color Plummy. A beautiful yarn that I had used before but this time it was really rotten. Breaks all through it and ties in it from factory and just really bad stuff. Two different places had what looked liked undyed cotton. Or what reminded me of a cotton Bole around the outside of the strand of yarn.. You think there was those Cotton "Bugs" in some of these? I don't remember what they are called. Anyway I don't know if that had anything to do with my knots coming untied, but I have only had one other knot do that since I started using the Magic Knot quite some time ago. What do you think? I finally gave up on my project until I can get some more yarn, and did email Red Heart, but haven't heard back yet. In one place, the yarn was split and someone had tied one of the little strings on the inside of it together. Like, yeah that'll really hold. Sheesh!
Sue


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

bbarker39 said:


> I've never had any problems with magic knot and have used it on all different kinds of yarn. Here is a one page guide to doing magic knot that a KPer posted a while back.


Ooh, nice! You saved me from having to do my own graphic. The video is excellent, but nothing beats a graphic to go by as go by as you are doing it. I love videos, but 2-D graphics certainly have a place.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Go to YOUTUBE and magic knot.
> It is all I use now. It took some practice to get it right. Bit so far no issues coming untied. And NO ends to weave in.
> I am sure the Boy Scouts know about this, but the never shared with us knitters.
> Linda


The two knots that you pull together to make one are called "slip knots"


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the guide bbarker39, thanks. I like the magic knot ,I am currently using it on wool with no problems.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I printed out the one page guide, laminated it and always follow it when knotting my yarns together so I do not accidentally do it wrong... works great!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for the diagram. I always get mixed up on the second part and can't seem to remember from time to time. I've printed this and it will help a lot.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome diagram...thank you!!!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

The part I can't get thru my head is the very last part where I loop the yarn thru to make the knot. She goes over and thru. I'm just so afraid I won't do it right and it will become undone after a while. 

After going under and over the second time, when I make the circle to put the yarn thru I have to remember to go over in the circle before I go under. Even the diagram as helpful as it is doesn't show that you go over and under in the circle. I know it's just me. Sorry about that.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

burgher said:


> The part I can't get thru my head is the very last part where I loop the yarn thru to make the knot. She goes over and thru. I'm just so afraid I won't do it right and it will become undone after a while.
> 
> After going under and over the second time, when I make the circle to put the yarn thru I have to remember to go over in the circle before I go under. Even the diagram as helpful as it is doesn't show that you go over and under in the circle. I know it's just me. Sorry about that.


If the knot doesn't come apart when you pull on it as hard as you can, it won't come apart after awhile, either. The pulling is the acid test. I don't always do it right, in which case it does pull apart. If it's done correctly, you're good to go :~).


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> If the knot doesn't come apart when you pull on it as hard as you can, it won't come apart after awhile, either. The pulling is the acid test. I don't always do it right, in which case it does pull apart. If it's done correctly, you're good to go :~).


Well I have pulled it and pulled it and it's still together so I will knit it. Thanks for that encouragement.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

This is the knot fishermen have used to mend their fishing nets for heaven knows how long and it has never failed them.We used to learn it when I was a Girl Guide long long ago and it has neverfailed me.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Just Drene said:


> This is the knot fishermen have used to mend their fishing nets for heaven knows how long and it has never failed them.We used to learn it when I was a Girl Guide long long ago and it has neverfailed me.


Do you remember the name of the knot the fishermen use? I have heard that before and I think I saw a sketch of how to do it. I'll have to look it up... Thanks.


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

burgher said:


> Do you remember the name of the knot the fishermen use? I have heard that before and I think I saw a sketch of how to do it. I'll have to look it up... Thanks.


I am not sure, but may this one it help.
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/tying-the-fishermans-knot.html


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

burgher said:


> Do you remember the name of the knot the fishermen use? I have heard that before and I think I saw a sketch of how to do it. I'll have to look it up... Thanks.


may be this on it help  
http://www.howcast.com/videos/181-How-to-Tie-a-Fishermans-Knot 
Deena


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

deena3971 said:


> I am not sure, but may this one it help.
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/tying-the-fishermans-knot.html


My father and his father and probably his father,( back in Greece were all fisherman...I grew up with the smell of fish on everything....funny...I never thought I would miss it then but 30 years later? Any way he knew all sorts of knots for nets and line but because they had been handed down father to son he had no name for any of them. He could fix a wooden boat too but he was hopeless when is came to fixing anything else.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Best to go to Youtube.com


----------

